
Appeals Court Rules Trump Violated First Amendment by Blocking Twitter Followers - realshadow
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/09/739906562/u-s-appeals-court-rules-trump-violated-first-amendment-by-blocking-twitter-follo
======
tropo
That appeals court ruling is now being used in a case filed against Alexandria
Ocasio-Cortez.

[https://www.foxnews.com/politics/aoc-to-face-lawsuit-over-
bl...](https://www.foxnews.com/politics/aoc-to-face-lawsuit-over-blocking-
twitter-users-following-appeals-court-ruling-on-trump)

